# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 352 : gros budgets, petits succès

## Izual

Lire l'article sur le site




> Voilà, ça y est, c'est l'heure de regarder la vérité en face : la  période des fêtes est finie. La grisaille a remplacé les guirlandes  lumineuses, d'innombrables sapins sont laissés pour morts dans nos  caniveaux et il n'est plus possible de passer sa journée entière dans  une grenouillère rouge vif à finir les fonds de champagne et de foie  gras dans des canapés en cuir (ou alors vous avez un métier vraiment  cool et il faudrait me prévenir quand des places se libèrent).  Mais ne  vous inquiétez pas, chères lectrices, chers lecteurs, car pour prévenir  la vilaine déprime que pourraient vous apporter ces vilains nuages bas  et la reprise du boulot, l'équipe de Canard PC vous a concocté un numéro  particulièrement fourni.
> Bon,  vu qu'il ne faut pas tout de suite sauter à pied joints dans la joie,  la volupté et les hectotonnes de lol, on commence avec le gros dossier  de ce numéro : la déroute des jeux à gros budgets. Notre vaillant  Netsabes a étudié les chiffres de vente, infiltré les gros studios  pleins de gens qui pleurent à chaudes larmes et les licences mortes  après deux épisodes pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi les AAA ne font  plus recette. Rassurez-vous, après toutes ces mauvaises nouvelles, vous  pourrez vous réchauffer le cœur avec les tests, notamment les  screenshots débiles du test de *Dead Rising 4*, Maria Kalash qui signe sa première critique en alexandrins (qui a dit que la poésie était morte ?) pour *Milkmaid of the Milky Way,* ou encore nos avis sur *Batman: The Telltale Series*, *The Walking Dead: A New Frontier* (The Telltale Series aussi), *Shin Megami Tensei IV: Apocalypse* ou encore *Space Hulk: Deathwing*.  Et ce n'est pas tout puisque nos reporters de l'extrême ont également  décortiqué quelques jeux qui devraient nous faire frissonner (de peur,  de honte ou de bonheur) en 2017 comme, entre autres,  *Agony*, *Krosmaga* ou *Nier: Automata*, sans compter le délicieux *Astroneer* dans notre rubrique « En Chantier ».
> 
> N'oublions  pas non plus les friandises que vous trouverez semées un peu partout  dans les pages de ce numéro. Un excellent dossier de Netsabes sur la  longue route qui a mené à la sortie de l'intriguant *Frog Fractions 2,* un petit coup d’œil dans le rétro par Maria Kalash sur le fantastique *Windjammers*  (un jeu de frisbee compétitif sorti en 1994 et prévu sur Playstation 4  et Vita cette année - comme quoi tout n'est pas pourri). De son côté,  Guy Moquette est retombé dans ses deux plus grandes amours : la grippe  et Total War. Il en a profité pour nous offrir un petit topo sur *Total War: Warhammer* huit mois après sa sortie. Netsabes (encore lui), nous parle de ses problèmes d'addiction à *Cookie Clicker* pendant qu'ackboo nous donne ses meilleurs conseils pour bien débuter dans *Rimworld* et que je reviens sur l'histoire mouvementée de *APB: All Points Bulletin*,  le GTA Online sorti trop tôt. Enfin, nous vous dévoilons la réponse de  l'Académie Française à nos brillantes idées de réformes du jargon  vidéoludique dans la langue de Maître Gims.
> Sur ce, restez beaux et bons, survivez bien à ce début d'année et à dans deux semaines !
> Canard PC numéro 352, en vente dès le 15 janvier dans tous les bons kiosques.
> -O-Rejoignez la discussion sur le forum*Regardez un peu tout ce qu'on a réussi à vous caser dans 84 pages :*
> *Tests :*
> 
> ...

----------


## Zerger

Il sera dispo le 15 sur le site si j'ai bien compris?

----------


## FOCAN

::happy2::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Il sera dispo le 15 sur le site si j'ai bien compris?


Lundi 16...  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

> La réponse de l'Académie Française à nos idées de reformes


 :Bave:

----------


## raspyrateur

Il y a une coquille pardonnable et une faute de goût qui l'est moins dans la news solforge. Richard Garfield n'a jamais bosser sur Android:netrunner; mais sur netrunner tout cours. Android est une marque/univers déposé de FFG desormais Asmodée.
La faute de goût c'est que Vampire : the eternal struggle a toujours eu plus d'estime et de succès que netrunner, qui il faut l'avoué fut un jeu confidentiel et bancal.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En même temps, comment tu veux réussir en nommant ton jeu "eternal struggle"...

----------


## raspyrateur

> En même temps, comment tu veux réussir en nommant ton jeu "eternal struggle"...


Ben Jyhad c'était mieux, mais c'était devenu tendu en terme de communication  ::trollface::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> La faute de goût c'est que Vampire : the eternal struggle a toujours eu plus d'estime et de succès que netrunner, qui il faut l'avoué fut un jeu confidentiel et bancal.


La faute de gout reste d'appeler Jyhad autrement que par son nom!

Pour Netrunner, je suis d'accord avec le "confidentiel", mais je le trouve tout sauf bancal. Il y a une élégance que je trouve assez extraordinaire dans le design de ce jeu (ensuite, on peut débattre des problèmes d’équilibrage, notamment après Proteus).

D'ailleurs quand j'ai eu l'occasion de jouer une partie de CCG contre Richard Garfield, je lui ai propose un Netrunner  ::):  (c’était dans les années 90, dans une manifestation organisée a Paris... j'imagine que ca l'a change de faire autre chose que du Magic!)

----------


## Antifolk

Question con : est-il prévu que l'on puisse s'abonner en version électronique uniquement ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ignorais que Deus Ex avait fait un bide ! 

C'est bide réel, ou simplement prévisions de ventes irréalistes, et irréalisées ?

----------


## Netsabes

Vrai bide (même si sur le long terme ils finiront sûrement par le rembourser), sur PC comme sur consoles.

Antifolk : bien sûr. C'était déjà possible dans la campagne Kickstarter.

----------


## Antifolk

> Antifolk : bien sûr. C'était déjà possible dans la campagne Kickstarter.


Merci pour ton retour. J'ai raté la campagne kickstarter :-(

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'option sur la boutique: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/abonnements/canardpc : je n'ai accès qu'à l'abonnement papier + numérique de 6, 12 ou 24 mois.

----------


## Netsabes

Un peu de patience : l'abo numérique (inclus de base avec l'abo papier) n'est pas encore disponible. C'est pour ça qu'il n'est pas possible de se logger sur le site bêta.

----------


## Antifolk

Ok ok, pas de soucis. Je n'avais pas tout compris. Merci pour tes retours dominicaux.  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Superbe couverture, félicitations  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Je constate que je n etais pas le seul que 'recibidou' avait laisse dans le bleu.
Recibidon par contre j'aurais trouve ca approprie vu le niveau moyen des scenarios .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je constate que je n etais pas le seul que 'recibidou' avait laisse dans le bleu.
Recibidon par contre j'aurais trouve ca approprie vu le niveau moyen des scenarios .

----------


## Cartben

> Vrai bide (même si sur le long terme ils finiront sûrement par le rembourser), sur PC comme sur consoles.
> 
> Antifolk : bien sûr. C'était déjà possible dans la campagne Kickstarter.


Je l'ai acheté sur PC pendant les soldes steam mais franchement y a trop de jeux et plus ASSEZ DE TEMPS. J'aurais dû rester célibataire, mais il est trop tard !!!!
Maintenant je dois former mon fils pour qu'il soit pro de l'eSport.

----------


## Cassin

Dites, est-ce que la version du magazine en ligne est dores et déjà dispo ? J'attendais ça avec impatience, j'ai même acheté une tablette exprès pour sauver des arbres  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Ca devrait etre annoncé par Chris Robert d'ici peu  ::trollface::

----------


## Netsabes

> Dites, est-ce que la version du magazine en ligne est dores et déjà dispo ? J'attendais ça avec impatience, j'ai même acheté une tablette exprès pour sauver des arbres


Les abonnements numériques ne sont pas encore activés sur le site, donc vous ne pouvez pas le lire pour le moment (car oui, les nouveaux numéros sont publiés sur le site comme prévu). On espère que ce sera le cas d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## Antifolk

> Dites, est-ce que la version du magazine en ligne est dores et déjà dispo ? J'attendais ça avec impatience, j'ai même acheté une tablette exprès pour sauver des arbres


Question théorique : combien faut-il de canard PC papiers pour polluer plus qu'un tablette achetée pour remplacer le papier ? Réponse probable : tout plein !

----------


## Bah

> Question théorique : combien y'avait-il de degrés dans le message de Cassin ? Réponse probable : tout plein !


ftfy

----------


## Cassin

> Question théorique : combien faut-il de canard PC papiers pour polluer plus qu'un tablette achetée pour remplacer le papier ? Réponse probable : tout plein !


Ca dépend, on comptabilise TOUS les CPC depuis la sortie ? (je les ai tous  :B):  )



Bon du coup faut que je rachète une pochette pour ranger ceux de janvier alors  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> Bx, 90', Shosuro:


On a peut-être joué à L5R ensemble*. Ce ccg les écrase tous, surtout en multi (des nuits blanches jusqu'à 10 joueurs, en général 4 ou 5). A quand enfin un jeu pc dans ce monde jap'-fan?

* Doji pur-samouraïs: Ouais ça peut faire rire, en compète j'allais pas loin, mais j'avais les félicitations et admiration des joueurs toturi. Par contre en multi c'est tout ou rien: dans les 1er éliminés, ou alors une coalition des 'faibles' se rallie derrière mes élites pour me faire gagner (à peu près comme dans le background en fait!)... Ce jeu est super politique et diplomatique, derrière son aspect martial... (question politique, Jyhad à côté c'est de la rigolade, la politique à la poseur BHL ça va pas loin)

----------


## Breizh95

> Question théorique : combien faut-il de canard PC papiers pour polluer plus qu'un tablette achetée pour remplacer le papier ? Réponse probable : tout plein !


L'usage du papier n'est pas forcément lié à la pollution, je dirais même que c'est l'inverse. La vraie pollution serait l'encre et les produits pour préparer la pate à papier, mais sinon l'usage du bois c'est écolo.

Contrairement à une tablette entièrement non bio dégradable. Elle est faite de plastique = Pétrole, de composant élec conducteur (or, cuivre, etain etc.) et des matériaux très polluant (métaux lourd etc)... et ça fonctionne à la centrale électrique nucléaire ou pire charbon ( à moins d'avoir son éolienne perso)... Surtout que quand il fait froid pas ça cause de coupure d'électricité dans les coins paumé en France.

Du coup c'est bien plus polluant une tablette qu'une pile de vieux magazines forts bien écrit, objectifs et satiriques (j'en rajoute mais pas tant que ça ^^)

Bon après les râleurs vont dire que détruire nos forêts c'est tuer mère nature et son poumon en amazonie... puis on expulse des tas d'espèces animales sauvage en réduisant leurs habitat; et tout et tout. 

Voilà donc dans les deux cas on fait chier la nature, mais indirectement c'est notre nature... donc si vous avez des remords en ayant lu mes mots ( :;):  ) 

Allez planter un arbre chaque année pour compenser votre dose de CPC annuelle. ::happy2::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> On a peut-être joué à L5R ensemble*. Ce ccg les écrase tous, surtout en multi (des nuits blanches jusqu'à 10 joueurs, en général 4 ou 5). A quand enfin un jeu pc dans ce monde jap'-fan?


Ma période L5R, c'est grosso modo 1997-2007, mais j'ai fort peu joué en multi. J'ai fait mes premières parties au Temple du Jeu avant sa fermeture, puis un paquet de tournois locaux dans une série de structures plus ou moins informelles (Bordeaux II, le Cheverus, EDIL, Kyuden Bordeaux... dont un paquet que j'organisais...) et mon pseudo de l'époque était effectivement Shosuro Phil.

Plus quelques parties du JdR, mais c'était surtout le CCG qui m'a occupé. Et couté un paquet de blé, j'ai encore les kilos de cartes (entreposées à la cave, par contre).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'usage du papier n'est pas forcément lié à la pollution, je dirais même que c'est l'inverse. La vraie pollution serait l'encre et les produits pour préparer la pate à papier, mais sinon l'usage du bois c'est écolo.


Non mais on est sur le forum d'un magazine de jeux vidéos ici, on a tous des PC avec des cartes graphiques de ouf, qui consomment chacun une demie centrale nucléaire. Essayer de se donner bonne conscience en cherchant à lire son mag en polluant un chouia moins, c'est de l'hypocrisie...

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai écouté quelques plages de Master Boot Record, sur les bons conseils de Pipomantis.

Je tiens à m'associer à la douleur de tous les membres de CPC à portée d'enceinte de cette personne. On se doute parfois que journaliste dans le jeu vidéo, c'est pas facile tous les jours, mais on ne se rend pas compte, vraiment pas.

----------


## raspyrateur

> On a peut-être joué à L5R ensemble*. Ce ccg les écrase tous, surtout en multi (des nuits blanches jusqu'à 10 joueurs, en général 4 ou 5). A quand enfin un jeu pc dans ce monde jap'-fan?
> 
> * Doji pur-samouraïs: Ouais ça peut faire rire, en compète j'allais pas loin, mais j'avais les félicitations et admiration des joueurs toturi. Par contre en multi c'est tout ou rien: dans les 1er éliminés, ou alors une coalition des 'faibles' se rallie derrière mes élites pour me faire gagner (à peu près comme dans le background en fait!)... Ce jeu est super politique et diplomatique, derrière son aspect martial... (question politique, Jyhad à côté c'est de la rigolade, la politique à la poseur BHL ça va pas loin)


Marrant, moi tout les bons joueurs de L5R que je connaissais et qui étaient des bons joueurs de Vampires ont tous arrêtés L5R parce que le jeu était pété et chiant.
Et ils s'amusaient beaucoup plus à vampire parce que le jeu était plus technique, au delà de la politique.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Allez planter un arbre chaque année pour compenser votre dose de CPC annuelle.


Du coup, peut on ensuite envoyer l'arbre à la rédaction pour qu'ils fassent eux mêmes le papier ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Marrant, moi tout les bons joueurs de L5R que je connaissais et qui étaient des bons joueurs de Vampires ont tous arrêtés L5R parce que le jeu était pété et chiant.
> Et ils s'amusaient beaucoup plus à vampire parce que le jeu était plus technique, au delà de la politique.


C'est surtout complétement différent. Vampire était un jeu qui n'avait d’intérêt qu'en multi, et pour lequel, a mon avis, le jeu "compétitif" n'avait aucune espèce d’intérêt. L5R, dans les années 2000, c’était un jeu très bien géré, d'une grande richesse, et très intéressant a jouer a niveau compétitif - mais uniquement a deux (les premières années, c’était un peu différent). Et L5R avait une ambiance absolument magique, avec sa storyline évolutive. Il faut avoir participe a des gros tournois de l’époque pour s'en rendre compte - les gens étaient capables de s'engueuler parce qu'un mec avait "corrompu" son deck pour le rendre plus efficace.

----------


## ERISS

> tout les bons joueurs de L5R et qui étaient des bons joueurs de Vampires ont tous arrêtés L5R parce que le jeu était pété et chiant. Et ils s'amusaient beaucoup plus à vampire parce que le jeu était plus technique, au delà de la politique.


Dans ma période ccg, 1990'-2005, j'ai eu des jeux d'à peu près tous les ccg, et il y en avait beaucoup (dont des excellents qui n'ont pas survécu longtemps au vu de la concurrence). J'ai eu un jeu Vampire, et c'est celui qui m'a le moins marqué. Je me souviens juste qu'il était technique en effet, et qu'en multi on jouait à la farandole (la chaîne gauche-droite de la chasse). Peut-être que son monde ne me disait rien.
Okay, pour ce qui est des poseurs, les Doji de l5r ça se pose là, t'as même parfois droit à des 'insultes' de 'femmelettes'.  ::):  (c'est vrai qu'un jeu Doji n'est pas censé être pur samouraï, mais artisans et courtisans)




> Vampire était un jeu qui n'avait d’intérêt qu'en multi, et pour lequel, a mon avis, le jeu "compétitif" n'avait aucune espèce d’intérêt. L5R, c’était un jeu très intéressant a jouer a niveau compétitif - mais uniquement a deux (les premières années, c’était un peu différent). L5R - les gens étaient capables de s'engueuler parce qu'un mec avait corrompu son deck pour le rendre plus efficace.


J'ai l'avis complètement inverse, comme pour moi l5r c'est le top en jeu multi, et pas forcément en 1vs1.
A côté le multi de Vampire m'a super déçu, je préférai jouer à 2, j'avais moins l'impression de perdre du temps.
Après, quand j'ai arrêté de jouer à l5r vers 2005 (pour raison d'éjection abusive professionnelle), la simplification des règles a peut-être enlevé des mécanismes intéressants du multi.

----------


## Breizh95

> Du coup, peut on ensuite envoyer l'arbre à la rédaction pour qu'ils fassent eux mêmes le papier ?


Ca c'est une idée du développement durable  ::wub::

----------


## dridrilamenace

La bibliothèque où je vais lire CPC m'a donné un exemplaire parce qu'ils l'ont reçu en double  :Pipe: 
:36-15mavie:

----------


## zifox

> 


Ouaip, j'ai vraiment adoré la réponse. Et j'ai appris des trucs !  ::o: 

En revanche, j'ai pas compris le truc avec "brise-lunettes" ?

----------

